# احذر من كلمة (شاطر) فإن معناها سيء جدا



## ام وائل الأثرية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله , والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله , وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه , ثم أما بعدُ :

فإنه من الألفاظ المنتشرة والكلمات الشائعة قولهم ( شاطر ) يعنون به الحاذق الماهر , وهذا ما لا تعرفه اللغة , ولا وجه له فيها ألبتة , بل إن المذكور في كتب اللغة – قديمها وحديثها – هو معنى مغاير تماما لما اصطلح عليه العامة .

ولما كان معنى هذه الكلمة المعروف في كتب اللغة هو ( الفاجر الخبيث ) لاحظت أنه من الضروري التنبيه على ذلك , ولستُ إلا ناقلا عن أهل الشأن وأربابه , فإليكم بعض ذلك :

قال الخليل بن احمد الفراهيدي في كتاب ( العين 6/234) : ورجل شاطر وقد شطر شطورا وشطارة وشطارا : وهو الذي أعيى أهله ومؤدبه خبثا .

وذكر أبو بكر الأنباري في كتابه ( الزاهر في معاني كلمات الناس 1/115) أن في معنى كلمة ( شاطر ) قولين عند أهل اللغة : أحدهما (المتباعد من الخير) والآخر ( الذي شطر نحو الشر وأراده) .
وقال الزمخشري في (أساس البلاغة 1/476) : وفلان شاطر : خليع , وشطر على أهله : راغمهم .

وقال القلقشندى في (صبح الأعشى 1/24




:
فالشطار جمع شاطر, وهو في أصل اللغة: اسم لمن أعيى أهله خبثا , يقال منه : شَطَرَ وشطُر بالفتح والضم شطارة بالفتح فيهما , ثم استعمل في الشجاع الذي أعيى الناس شجاعة , وغلب دورانه على لسان العامة , فامتهن وابتذل .

وقال الفيروز آبادي في (القاموس المحيط – مادة شطر) : الشاطر من أعيى أهله خبثا , وشطر عنهم : نزح عنهم مراغما .

وجاء في المعجم الوسيط : (الشاطر) : الخبيث الفاجر , وعند الصوفية : السابق المسرع إلى الله , والفهِم المتصرف .

وجاء في العامي الفصيح – أحد إصدارات مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة – الشاطر في العامية : الماهر في عمله , وفي الفصحى : الخبيث الفاجر .

وقال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد – رحمه الله – في (معجم المناهي اللفظية ) : الشاطر هو بمعنى قاطع الطريق , وبمعنى الخبيث الفاجر , وإطلاق المدرسين له على المتفوق في الدرس خطأ , فليتنبه .
نعم , (الشاطر) في اصطلاح الصوفية : هو السابق المسرع إلى الله , فانظر كيف سرى هذا الاصطلاح الصوفي إلى تلقينه للطلاب . اهـ

وما ذُكِرَ – آنفا – من كلام أهل اللغة هو المعروف المستعمل في كلام الفقهاء والمحدثين وغيرهم , ومن ذلك :
قول ابن معين في ( الحًسين بن الفرج الخياط البغدادي ) : كذاب صاحب سكر شاطر .(الجرح والتعديل لأبي حاتم 3/62)

وذكر الذهبي في (السير8/437) عن الفضل بن موسى قال : كان الفضيل – ابن عياض – شاطرا يقطع الطريق .

فتبين بهذا كله قبح هذه الكلمة وسوء معناها , فليعدل عنها الآباء والمدرسون وغيرهم – ممن يستعملها – إلى ما لا قبح فيه كـ (ماهر) و(حاذق) و(ذكي) و(جيد) و(طيب) ونحو ذلك , والله أعلم , وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
منقول..


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## كامران خوشناو (14 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن سينا (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أختي الفاضلة أم وائل الأثرية على هذه التحفة اللغوية...ويمكنني أن أضيف أن الشاطرُ: منْ أعيا أهلهُ ومؤدبه خُبثاً ومكراً، جمعه الشُطارُ، كرُمان، وهو مأخوذٌ من شطرَ عنهم، إذا نزحَ مُراغماً،و قال أبو إسحاق: قولُ الناس: فلانٌ شاطرٌ: معناه أنه آخذٌ في نحوٍ غيرِ الأستواءِ، ولذلك قيل له: شاطرٌ، لأنه تباعدَ عن الأستواءِ.


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## 8888 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م.حرجان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بك *​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخت أم وائل ...

بارك الله فيك على التوضيح, وأنا كنت أعتقد أن معنى "شاطر" هو قاطع الطريق, لكنك بينت أن لها معاني أسوأ بكثير

وألف شكر


----------



## نبض أمل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*إحذر من كلمة شاطر فإن معناها سيئ*

لك من جزيل الشكر والعرفااان ..

نردد دوووون أن نعقل .....!!!

ياااااارب عفووووك .... !!!
موضوع مهم يستحق أن ينشر في الجرااائد ....:20:


----------



## حاتم حسنى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه كلمة شاطر بتتقال بنسبة 95% بنيه صافيه و كويسه و معناها بيكون الغرض منه التشجيع
حتى بيقال ( ده واد شاطر أو ده طالب شاطر ) 
ربنا بيحاسب الناس على نواياهم و بعدين 
لابد من افتراض النيه الحسنه
فى النهايه مجهود طيب و العلم نور و نرجو منكم المزيد من العلم و المعرفه


----------



## babilly (3 يناير 2011)

اختي العزيزة"قد يكون معناها الفاجر الخبيث ولكننا لانقصدها فعليا بجهلنا لمعناها.مشكورة


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

من جد أهم شي النية في أي شي بهالدنيا


----------



## الاخت الوفية (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكِ ام وائل
اتحفتينا بمعلومة جديدة
واللهِ ما سمعتها من قبل 
من الان فصاعداً سأقول:

مجتهد , ذكي , نشيط , ماهر

صحيح اننا نستخدم كلمة شاطر بحسن نية 
لكن ما دامت خطأ فيجب ان توضح للناس
 لإستخدامها في معناها الصحيح​


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكورة على هذه المعلومة


----------

